# Sylvester Stallone Pen



## Seer (Aug 24, 2011)

Got this from a post on my Facebook page.  What do you think personnally I really do not like it, nice work but not for me.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 24, 2011)

I personally think it is hideous, but can imagine there will be those that like it.


----------



## navycop (Aug 24, 2011)

To "busy" for my taste. People might buy it just because it comes from "Rocky".


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 24, 2011)

He's a lefty?


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 24, 2011)

who knew he could write!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 24, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> who knew he could write!


FTW!

I don't think he is a lefty, I think his right eyebrow is the only one that still moves post-Botox.:biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Aug 24, 2011)

The pen looks interesting... but what does it have to do with Stallone?  (Besides the fact that he's holding it in the ad)  Did he design it or something?


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 24, 2011)

It looks to me that he is just the face attached to it for advertising purposes.


----------



## HeathRiley (Aug 24, 2011)

glycerine said:


> The pen looks interesting... but what does it have to do with Stallone?  (Besides the fact that he's holding it in the ad)  Did he design it or something?



Looks like he did design it:
http://www.miamipenshow.com/pens--people/pens/for-sale/montegrappa/montegrappa-chaos-fountain.html


----------



## Seer (Aug 24, 2011)

He actually has an interest in this company and he signed to be a rep for them and, and get this input for designs on future pens.  Wonder what one would look like with his mug after the first Rocky film.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 24, 2011)

Totally not my style, but I like it. The clip is really cool.


----------



## bensoelberg (Aug 24, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> who knew he could write!



To give the man his due, his big break didn't come from starring in Rocky, it came from writing it.  He only starred because he wouldn't sell his screenplay unless they allowed him to play Rocky.  Still don't like the pen though.


----------



## TheRealSmith (Aug 24, 2011)

southpaw..:biggrin:


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 24, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> who knew he could write!


 
How hard could it be to write "Yo Adrian"? :biggrin:

The pen is a little too much for me but if it's got his name attached to it I'm sure someone will buy it.


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 24, 2011)

That ones not for me.  Just a little to busy!


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Aug 24, 2011)

That pen will be in fine dollar stores inside a year.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 24, 2011)

HeathRiley said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > The pen looks interesting... but what does it have to do with Stallone? (Besides the fact that he's holding it in the ad) Did he design it or something?
> ...


 
Hey, that's cool!


----------



## Justturnin (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you write with it or bop someone over the head with that thing.  Is there really a market out there for that?


----------



## Turned Around (Aug 24, 2011)

Chris Burgess said:


> Do you write with it or bop someone over the head with that thing. Is there really a market out there for that?


 
ask anybody willing to spend $75 on an MMA t-shirt with skulls and glitter on it, they'll buy these things up.


----------



## DozerMite (Aug 24, 2011)

Has hints of the "Expendables" on it. Particularly the clip and the skull.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 24, 2011)

This pen will sell in the range of other Montegrappa special edition pens. Here is a Bruce Lee tribute pen that sells for $5,000.00 and The Stallone pen will retail for more.
http://www.worldlux.com/cgi-bin/navigate.cgi?brand=MONG&model=Icons%20Sterling%20Tribute%20Bruce%20Lee%20Dragon&dept=PENS&collect=&filter=


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 24, 2011)

That is a frontrunner for the ugliest pen contest!!!


----------



## patsikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I got to hold this pen at the Miami Pen Show last month.  My table was right next to the Montagrapa people. it is huge and weighs a ton!  The base price for the fountain pen was like $12k!


----------



## Dan26 (Aug 24, 2011)

I like it. It's creapy and different. Not worth anything near $12K and even if I could afford it, I'd never buy it. But I do think it's pretty cool.


----------



## ragz (Aug 24, 2011)

missed the Ali pen
http://www.worldlux.com/cgi-bin/nav...ibute Muhammad Ali LE&dept=PENS&method=search

much more sophisticated but waaaaaaaay exspensive


----------



## Grizz (Aug 24, 2011)

Following the links:

Holy Moley   Can't imagine selling this pen for that much.

http://www.miamipenshow.com/pens--people/pens/giveaways/shaw-pens-art-deco-fountain.html


----------



## paintspill (Aug 24, 2011)

had to search this one out, apparently he did design it and you could pick one up for 5000-6000$ but they will throw in free delivery.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the pens are awesome! The craftsmanship that's gone into creating them is phenomenal!  Where would you even begin?


----------



## clapiana (Aug 25, 2011)

Imo that pen is worth at least $10 if the paperwork was autographed and I had a good chance of selling it on eBay or maybe donating it to goodwill.  Plain ugly


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 25, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> who knew he could write!



(snort)

I thought the same as Andrew.. I saw it and just felt it was too much for
my taste. Well done, dont' get me wrong.. just not something I would
carry. or have in my house. or on the person of anyone I would associate
with. or speak to.
But it was fine! :tongue:


----------



## Grizz (Aug 25, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> who knew he could write!



He is actually quite brilliant.  Major talent comes from writing.  Rocky did when the Oscar that year.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 25, 2011)

Craig, remember one mans ART is another mans TRASH. I remember a painting of a Soup can:biggrin:.


----------



## djpnevans (Aug 26, 2011)

Crickett said:


> I think the pens are awesome! The craftsmanship that's gone into creating them is phenomenal! Where would you even begin?


 It is all about the craftsmanship a lot of work was put into it.
David


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 26, 2011)

I admit it isn't my cup of tea, but then again, a lot of things aren't.  There will be plenty who will like, love, or just plain have to have it.  Quit hating.


----------

